# Locater Calls!!!



## SLIPBOBBER (Feb 7, 2005)

I have been hunting turkey for a few year now with very limited success on locater calls. I was hunting up north trying to locate some birds. Tryied a crow, goose, and an owl call with no luck. Then I heard a donkey sound off and the turkeys lit up. everytime that donkey would make his noise those birds gobbled, but they would not answer me.

Are there any unique calls for pressured birds?


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Some calls that are not as common are Pleated Woodpecker, Peacock, and I have had them answer to a silent dog whistle. It depends on the mood of the bird. I have heard them shock gobble to thunder, Geese, a car alarm, and a fire siren. I got to get me one of those Donkey calls :lol:


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I'll second you on that Pitbull. It all really depends on the mood of the turkeys. I've had limited success with my locators as well but still utilize them as you never know.

I carry an owl, crow, and goose call as well. Had the most luck on the crow myself.

What does everyone else carry with them? Where do you get a donkey call??  

Scott


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Lets see, I have the Peacock, Crow, Owl, & Sandhill Crane.

Crow usually works well for my area, but the Peacock is great for windy days due to its loud volume. The Sandhill Crane is great for mid-day.


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Feb 7, 2005)

I put this on for your entertainment.

http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/display/sounds.cfm/sound_group_iid.648/requesttimeout.480


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I personally dont use one, very often, because SO many people use them. I do on occasion, But I generally like to move slowly through the woods while calling and then set up. Wait 40 minutes and go on to another set up, while calling. I have killed birds using this method when trying to locate birds!!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

When I need to locate in the early morning, before first light, I always use an Owl call. I don't think it is natural for crows to call before it is light out. The wood I hunt has allot of owls so it sounds more natural. Some times I get owls to answer me, then they do the work for me. I do have a crow call, I use it after sunrise if needed, but by then a yelp works as well if not better.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I use a Pheasant, Sandhill Crane, Owl, and Crow.

On really windy days I'll fart in a bullhorn.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I carry an owl call for the predawn & sunset times, and a crow call for the day. I do not use them often and never had a response in over 25 years. I wish I could get them to respond, but that's turkey hunting.


----------



## hoosierwilk (Feb 26, 2004)

I carry a Camp Owl, Primos Crow, and a Haydel Coyote howler. I bought the Coyote howler after hunting Kansas and hearing the Gobblers light up after the Coyotes sounded off. That was the only thing they would respond to that morning. The owls were hooting like crazy but the toms didn't respond, but as soon as a coyote would howl I think every bird in the county gobbled. I really don't use a locator much though, seems like most the time thier already gobbling.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I use an owl call and a crow call. The owl call has worked the best for me in predawn hours and the crow call works fine in the late morning or afternoon hunts.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I carry a crow call, owl call, and this year I'm going to include my goose call.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

When he's hot, he'll gobble at practically anything - my personal favorite is the 'ol Johnny Popper starting up in the morning. :lol: 

But when he's not, he practically won't gobble at all.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

If your hunting the early season maybe a crow call after the birds start chirping. If you have a later hunt leave them at home because everyone and there brother has been blowing them from the road every morning for weeks.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

My box call is usually my locator call of choice. I know some may disagree with calling loud with a box to locate, but it has payed off several times for me. I also just picked up the new Primos Peacock 3-in-1 locator...peacock, pileated woodpecker, and coyote. Sounds pretty good outside, so hopefully it will sound good to the toms as well.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I just SLAM by truck door shut.......It will usually create a response!!!!!!!


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

sreammen peacock


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Try a Duck or Goose call, they work great if you hunt near a pond or water. I used one last year and got good results, honked twice and got gobbles.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

I have never used one..I usually go out near the spot I plan to hunt a couple of times before the hunt. I get out a few hours before dusk and just settle in and wait. I usually will hear or sometimes see birds as they go to roost. If they are real close I wait until full dark and sneak out. I know it sounds kind of boring, But I like it..Gives me a nice quiet afternoon, I get to watch all kinds of critters, and I just enjoy the solitude. I usually go out more than once because I like to get an idea of the whole general area they are useing, as good an excuse as any


----------

